# Michigan Squirrel Dog Picnic



## savage2506 (Nov 27, 2010)

The Michigan Squirrel Dog Association is having its annual summer picnic in Ionia MI Saturday the 24th 2013. The club meeting will start at 11am with a pot luck afterword. This picnic is free and open to the public. There will be free games and prizes for the kids. Along with a kids .22 shoot. Feel free to bring any dogs you have for sale. The address is 3320 Marquette RoadIonia MI 48846. Contact Kirk at 616-916-5060 with any questions. There will be signs posted. Hope to see you there.


----------



## new2doo (Jul 4, 2010)

Had a great time on Saturday. Kirk and Tabitha were excellent hosts as usual. I got to meet some new people and some great acting pups. 

I really encourage anyone who enjoys the outdoors to come check us out. Our first buddy hunt is Sept. 28 at the chick-owa Sportsman's Club in Holland Mi. Draw out is at 10:00 a.m. with a pot luck to follow. No need to have a dog, observers are welcome. Be sure to bring the family.


----------

